# 200mg Deca EW



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 31, 2012)

Taking this long term while cruising on TRT would this be worth it?


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 31, 2012)

I would take atleast 400mg per week. I have never done 200mg a week so I dont know. I like NPP much better.


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 1, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> I would take atleast 400mg per week.



Long term while cruising?????


----------



## Dannie (Sep 1, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Taking this long term while cruising on TRT would this be worth it?


Sure it would.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2012)

I love low dose Deca stacked with Test. My joints feel great after just a few weeks of adding the Deca.


----------



## manickanuck (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I should start cruising with deca as well. Just came off cycle and my wrists kill me whenever I grab a barbell with an underhand grip. Didnot bother me when I was on.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I love low dose Deca stacked with Test. My joints feel great after just a few weeks of adding the Deca.



I thought it might help with my shoulders that always seem to need a lot of warming up on bench days. However I'd like to see some lean mass gains while on it as well. I figured at 200mg I could cruise with that dose of deca along with test. Low dose longer duration maybe less side effects?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I thought it might help with my shoulders that always seem to need a lot of warming up on bench days. However I'd like to see some lean mass gains while on it as well. I figured at 200mg I could cruise with that dose of deca along with test. Low dose longer duration maybe less side effects?



Absolutely, just use an AI.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Absolutely, just use an AI.



For sure...how would deca show up on a hormone lab? Curious if it will be obvious to my endo when he pulls labs.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> For sure...how would deca show up on a hormone lab? Curious if it will be obvious to my endo when he pulls labs.


If its real Nandrolone it will not elevate T at all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I love low dose Deca stacked with Test. My joints feel great after just a few weeks of adding the Deca.



200mg test 150mg NPP is a great cruise


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 1, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Taking this long term while cruising on TRT would this be worth it?



deca while on TRT? best just stick with test 

http://www.isteroids.com/steroids/Deca-Durabolin.html


----------



## NoviceAAS (Sep 2, 2012)

*Npp?*



theCaptn' said:


> 200mg test 150mg NPP is a great cruise



   Sorry to seem foolish, but what is NPP ?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Sep 2, 2012)

I am interested in the exact same thing.  I was thinking of only 50-75 mg deca a week though. Thought Deca should always be half dose of T. How much Test are you cruising with ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2012)

NPP is nandrolone phenyl propanoate - short ester deca.... And, dose need not be half that of test, just less. I've run test 500 n deca 400 with no issues but that may differ for each user.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll look to see if thats available from my supplier .  Now Im just curious, why is the short ester preferred while on cruise ?  Im not cruising and have not ever done the blast and cruise routine, but am thinking I need to. Just trying to get my info in before making this commitment.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 2, 2012)

niviceaas said:


> I am interested in the exact same thing.  I was thinking of only 50-75 mg deca a week though. Thought Deca should always be half dose of T. How much Test are you cruising with ?



Currently 200mg EW Test Cyp. I am likely going to bump that to 400, or 600mg Test Cyp. Depends on sides...I just thought some deca at a lower dose would be good for joints and maybe over time help put on some more lean beef. I may be mistaken but Deca at low doses over a long period is less likely to produce sides than say 600mg over a 12-16 week period. If I run deca I want to run it for 6months or more.


----------



## jadean (Sep 2, 2012)

Ive been looking into this as well. No joint problems yet but all my lifts are really getting up there so this may be in my future as well. Good info guys


----------



## jshel12 (Sep 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I love low dose Deca stacked with Test. My joints feel great after just a few weeks of adding the Deca.



do you think using a low dose of deca year round while on hrt may be detrimental to health?  Something like 200-250mgs of test and 200 mgs of deca.


----------



## justplayin (Sep 2, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> For sure...how would deca show up on a hormone lab? Curious if it will be obvious to my endo when he pulls labs.



It can raise progesterone, prolactin, rbc's, hematocrit, etc..

But a low dose (100mg/week) could probably be managed quite easily if you donate blood every couple of months.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 2, 2012)

justplayin said:


> It can raise progesterone, prolactin, rbc's, hematocrit, etc..
> 
> But a low dose (100mg/week) could probably be managed quite easily if you donate blood every couple of months.



So long term it might even pose some health risks. If red blood cells get too high you have increased risk of stroke and clots. Maybe I'll just run it stronger like 400mg but over 12-16 weeks rather than run it lower dose for long periods of time. OR I could run it at 200mg and do labs after a few months and see how it has changed shit up. I basically dont want to run anything that will mess up labs for too long. I like my labs being in check.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> do you think using a low dose of deca year round while on hrt may be detrimental to health?  Something like 200-250mgs of test and 200 mgs of deca.



Possibly, I would get labs and see.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to stick to the idea of cruising 200mg deca with 200-600mg of test. I'll just get labs every few months and see how long it takes for things to start getting out of whack. If my red blood count gets stupid I'll go donate my blood and stop the deca and lower test to 200mg. I've always liked less and longer over stronger shorter cycles. There is only so much quality muscle to be built in a given period of time.


----------



## Skippss (Sep 14, 2012)

im going on holiday in two weeks and should i wait to start a deca test cycle ? or would i be safe to do 1 mil of each for the next 2 weeks then have a 2 week break on my holiday then come back and carry on/


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

Wait


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 14, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> do you think using a low dose of deca year round while on hrt may be detrimental to health?  Something like 200-250mgs of test and 200 mgs of deca.



I cruise with 225 test and 150 deca E5D. You just need to keep an eye on your lipids. Deca plays havoc with cholesterol. I love the addition of deca....it help tremendously with my legs which were badly damaged in a car accident.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

i might have to try this... I liked my cruise on EQ though really helped me eat allot to keep my gains


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 17, 2012)

In a cycle with 300mg of deca and 750mg of test, do you suggest me to run a prolactin antagonist?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 17, 2012)

Basically 200 mg deca can be used year round?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 17, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Basically 200 mg deca can be used year round?



i suppose that is what I am trying to figure out as well.  I think it could might end up with higher than normal red blood counts, but simple labs every 3-6 months could rule this out. I dont see that anyone has chimed in with any longterm experience on this.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2012)

your sperm count will probably be zero, and you may need to donate blood every once in a while but if those aren't a problem its ok as long as the dose is low


----------



## Skippss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, I was thinking that. Just wanted to get a bit bigger before the holiday


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 18, 2012)

I used 300mg of Deca on cycle and never lost my sex drive, I stayed away from deca because I was afraid of losing my wood, but at 300mgs my knees and shoulders were in heaven


----------

